# Female wins McDonalds All American Slam Dunk contest



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Tuesday, March 30, 2004
> 
> By Pete Thamel
> Special to ESPN.com
> ...













Read the Entire Article 


Edit: Thanks for posting. I just linked to the story.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

That is amazing! I knew she was special but I had no idea she was that special. I guess I don't want Tennessee to win this year. It looks like they have the talent to win the next four years so it might as well be LSU or Minnesota.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I heard about this last night but have yet to see a video or clip, anyone got one
??

Stuart


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> I heard about this last night but have yet to see a video or clip, anyone got one
> ??
> 
> Stuart


The dunk contest will be televised on ESPN tonight.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

she's the prettiest ball player i've ever seen on tv.


----------

